# coger con papel de fumar



## dinocollazzo

come si potrebbe tradurre in italiano l'espressione "coger con papel de fumar"? Grazie per l'aiuto


----------



## sabrinita85

¿Di cosa si tratta?
Non conosco questa espressione, però se sai il suo significato e quando si usa, potrei aiutarti a trovare un corrispondente in italiano.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, _papel de fumar _es el que se usa para líar tabaco, ¿no?...
Es que no fumo y no soy práctico...
Además, ni idea de cómo se llame en italiano...Cartine??...
Acá piden por "cartine", pero no sé si es lo mismo...
Es que toda vez que me piden no tengo, ya que no uso


----------



## sabrinita85

Ah, non è una frase fatta?


----------



## xeneize

No creo...no me parece...
Será literal, creo yo..Boh


----------



## sabrinita85

Dando un'occhiata a questi risultati di google, mi sembra una frase fatta... solo che non riesco a trovare un significato comune; cioè lo capisco più o meno nei vari contesti, ma sono quasi tutti diversi e non trovo il bandolo della matassa!


----------



## xeneize

Non la conosco, Sabrinita, mai sentita...
Vediamo se ce la spiega qualche spagnolo....Chau!


----------



## Neuromante

Si, è una frase fata.
Piu o meno vuole dire _fare una cosa con estrema atenzionne per non erire la sucettibilità altrui._


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Si, è una frase fatta.
> Più o meno vuole dire _fare una cosa con estrema attenzio_n_ne per non ferire la suscettibilità altrui._



Pensavo a una frase corrispondente in italiano... Tipo _trattare con i guanti_? Però questa non contemplerebbe la suscettibilità... Sigo pensando.
 Silvia.


----------



## Neuromante

Suscettibilità... non finire che si fa un casino... 
La idea è di cosa che è meglio trattare con mooooolto riguardo per via delle posibili consecuenze, sempre nei confronto degli altri, non per forza l´interlocutore, atenzione.


----------



## xeneize

Sobre la marcha, se me ocurre "prendere con le pinze"....

Chau


----------



## chaquira16

Neuromante said:


> Si, è una frase fata.
> Piu o meno vuole dire _fare una cosa con estrema atenzionne per non erire la sucettibilità altrui._


 
Además de lo dicho por Neuromante "cogersela con papel de fumar" es cuidar mucho lo que se dice por intereses propios, es decir, ser astuto.

El papel de fumar se usó hasta bien entrados los sesenta para liar cigarrillos ( otra cosa es la moda de utilizarlos con alguna hierba). Era un papel finísimo donde se liaba el tabaco desmenuzado, se pegaba con saliva (SÍ,CON SALIVA). Se hacía con tanto cuidado y parafernalia con el fin de que no se rompiese y porque se había convertido en rito.

Saluti

Carmen


----------



## Cristina.

chaquira16 said:


> "cogersela con papel de fumar" es cuidar mucho lo que se dice por intereses propios, es decir, ser astuto.


Non sono d'accordo con te.


La expresión no es coger con papel de fumar, sino *Cogérsela *con papel de fumar (sicuramente a Xeneize non suonerà bene  ) 

La expresión _'cogérsela con papel de fumar'_ procede del más rancio (por antiguo)argot español. Podríamos traducirla por *actuar de una forma muy, pero que muy precavida* ante una cuestión o asunto pendiente.
Sí viene en el _Diccionario del insulto_, de Juan de Dios Luque y otros. Ahí se dice que equivale a *"ser excesivamente formalista, puntilloso y exquisito; dícese también del legalista o pseudopuritano que hila muy fino porque tiene excesivos remilgos en comprometerse o arriesgarse"*. Opino que es entendible la alusión a que _uno se coge el pene con un papel de fumar_, que es la hipérbole del que es excesivamente mirado o escrupuloso. Literalmente, solo se podría aplicar a un varón, en cuyo caso las féminas podrían tildar la expresión de machista. Pero, al tratarse de una caricatura, la expresión puede ser aplicada a ambos sexos. Recuérdese que "una tía cojonuda" se aplica, con un sentido encomiástico, a una mujer hermosísima o de excelsas cualidades morales. Si alguien considerara que hay machismo en esa expresión es que realmente se la coge con papel de fumar. Entiéndase bien que estamos ante manifestaciones del habla popular. No son muy finas, como tampoco lo son en general las que se refieren a los órganos sexuales. Todo depende del tono y de la circunstancia en la que se emiten. En el caso que nos ocupa ese "cogérsela", sin decir qué, manifiesta una cierta elegancia.

Fuera de este contexto, decir que también se usa "papel de fumar" para comentar que una cosa es fina en exceso: _"Cortan el jamón como papel de fumar"._

Propongo:
Essere molto pignolo/permaloso/puntiglioso/meticoloso.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo vería todo lo contrario que machismo. Más bien hembrismo, visto que implica desprecio hacia el varón en algún aspecto. 

(El término hembrismo no es mío, que conste)


----------



## Cristina.

Neuro, se refiere a "tía cojonuda". Si alguien considerara que hay machismo en esa expresión es que realmente se la coge con papel de fumar. 
Yo creo que sí hay machismo, pero esto sería otro tema (cojonudo =muy bueno, estupendo; coñazo = aburrido, pesado, dar el coñazo= molestar)

Por cierto, ahora que me fijo, en el link hay un insulto canario justo encima del texto que he proporcionado.  
Si ese insulto canario no es machismo...


----------



## Neuromante

Me refería a la de "Cogersela con papel de fumar". Al fin y al cabo es un desprecio hacia el "propietario"
En el otro caso "Cojonudo" creo más bien que es por extención, empezó en ambitos masculinos (Que suele ser más sonoro) y se fue normalizando a medida que el lenguaje se iba relajando. Salvo que se use con un tono condescendiente, que en ese caso sí que sería machista. 

Sobre lo del insulto canario (Que no es un insulto sino un exabrupto ofensivo, nadie lo usa como insulto) la verdad, es mucho más fácil oírselo decir a una mujer que a un hombre, por absurdo que parezca. Los hombres dicen generalmente  Vete al carajo  . Es un nivel más alto del clásico "Vete a la mie**" Te aseguro que no es machista, se centra en la persona a quien se le dice y como te he explicado existen las dos variantes. La masculina más apropiada para un tinte violento y la femenina para uno irritado al margen del mayor uso por hombres o mujeres. Para mí que esa coletilla de la madre lo relaciona más bien con el fenómeno del "Mammismo" italiano, pero a lo bestia, como corresponde al lenguaje de pueblo

Curioso, no sabía que fuera canario. Me siento rarísimo disertando sobre algo así.


----------



## xeneize

> La expresión no es coger con papel de fumar, sino *Cogérsela *con papel de fumar (sicuramente a Xeneize non suonerà bene  )


 
Jajajaja, claro, se pone fiera la cosa....


----------



## chaquira16

Hola Cristina.
Si recoges este significado "*"ser excesivamente formalista, puntilloso y exquisito; dícese también del legalista o pseudopuritano que hila muy fino porque tiene excesivos remilgos en comprometerse o arriesgarse"*. *"ser excesivamente formalista, puntilloso y exquisito; dícese también del legalista o pseudopuritano que hila muy fino porque tiene excesivos remilgos en comprometerse o arriesgarse"*, ¿en qué no estás de acuerdo conmigo? Sobretodo  por lo que dice la parte subrayada.

En cuanto a "cogérsela con papel de fumar", ¿no sería porque éste era y es fínísimo , y puede romperse?
Ya sabía que era una frase de argot que hunde sus raíces más allá incluso del siglo XX.

Saludos

Carmen


----------

